

An ode to running a database on bare metal - timf
http://agiletesting.blogspot.com/2012/01/ode-to-running-database-on-bare-metal.html

======
jsnell
It's funny how the meaning of "bare metal" changes over time. To me it means
taking the OS out of the loop (either the application being the OS, or at
least circumventing the normal OS facilities). So I was fully expecting this
to be about databases with their own filesystems and/or buffer caches.

~~~
duskwuff
Or, for that matter, a custom OS whose only task is to run an (in-kernel,
perhaps?) database server.

